# Peacock Streaming ........



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone with Xfinity and a CableCard convinced Xfinity to supply a FLEX Streamer? With TV Service all they want to hint offering is an X1 Box and that the Flex is for Internet only customer.

Peacock hasn't been released for 'other' streamers yet that I've heard. It would be good to see on all. I'd be interested in the 'ad free' for Xfinity users $4.99 to try.

***I'd guess a release to Roku and others would't happen until 'public release' of July 15 for the service.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Gotta be some kind of FCC rule they are breaking. I have 3 cablecards and internet as well. I am being charged for additional outlet or the cc themselves . Should get a Flex box. Comcast has made it easy to spend and very difficult to cancel/remove services or programming.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> Gotta be some kind of FCC rule they are breaking. I have 3 cablecards and internet as well. I am being charged for additional outlet or the cc themselves . Should get a Flex box. Comcast has made it easy to spend and very difficult to cancel/remove services or programming.


I doubt that(rule breaking) but for CableCard users it would create an avenue for some/most of the VOD maybe and the opportunity for maybe the 'next day' ad free viewing. TiVo 'SKIP' is great but after using the CBS:All-Access and the ad free feature there's much that's good with it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

when i check availability at the xfinity website, it says i don't need a flex box, i can use the xfinity stream app (link to check at the bottom of the web page): 

Peacock - the New Streaming Service from NBCUniversal - Now Included with Xfinity Flex at No Additional Cost​


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

You can use your own Roku streaming device to access the Xfinity Stream beta app if all you are looking for is live TV channels and/or VOD from your Comcast video subscription sources. Otherwise, it appears that you have to be an X1 service subscriber (i.e., have one of their digital devices on your account) in order to get the Peacock service during this initial limited launch period. 

If you get a Flex streamer (usually one of the Xi3/5/6 series STB's), you can access Peacock on it. But the drawback for those of us using CableCARD-enabled TiVo's is that adding any of Comcast's digital devices to our account will typically result in a $9.95 p.m. "Additional Digital Outlet" charge.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> You can use your own Roku streaming device to access the Xfinity Stream beta app if all you are looking for is live TV channels and/or VOD from your Comcast video subscription sources. Otherwise, it appears that you have to be an X1 service subscriber (i.e., have one of their digital devices on your account) in order to get the Peacock service during this initial limited launch period.
> 
> If you get a Flex streamer (usually one of the Xi3/5/6 series STB's), you can access Peacock on it. But the drawback for those of us using CableCARD-enabled TiVo's is that adding any of Comcast's digital devices to our account will typically result in a $9.95 p.m. "Additional Digital Outlet" charge.


They 'hint' that X1 subscribers should get access in a few day/week roll. I actually have an XG1V4 in my package but what interested me maybe more is moving forward. When released to Roku it would make an easy 'add' to room 2. I had a friend who has only Internet from Xfinity order one and I'll see what he gets. The XG1V4 has been overall a pleasant experience. VOICE doesn't interest me because I don't speak but the rest has been an interesting experience.

I have now a XG1V4, a TiVo TCDA95000 and a Roku 4670R Ultra at the 'main' 1080P 64" plasma. At a 2nd 1080P display only a Roku 4640X Ultra and the 3TB Roamio. I've a 4K 65" display still 'in the box' from a late 2018 buy. My 1080P displays do very well.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

My friend isn't real impressed but he generally only does Netflix. He's used it very little. Peacock has come to my X1 STB and I thought a legitimate test for PQ etc might be a check on the old 4 X 3 series productions. Columbo S1 - E1 (1971) looks pretty outstanding I'd say on my 1080P plasma.

The 1968 movie Prescription: Murder is pretty outstanding also.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tivo A9500? What is that?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> Tivo A9500? What is that?


Fixed it -- added a 0 (MINI VOX - TCDA95000)

The SKU on the actual device is RA9500. It looks like the SKU on all Mini are missing a 0


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

How will Tivo/Comcast subscribers receive Peacock if all they have is a CC (i.e. no X1 box)? Will it be available on Xfinity Stream (via Roku) like Comcast VOD? Or only a separate general-public Peacock streaming app?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

humbb said:


> How will Tivo/Comcast subscribers receive Peacock if all they have is a CC (i.e. no X1 box)? Will it be available on Xfinity Stream (via Roku) like Comcast VOD? Or only a separate general-public Peacock streaming app?


The app will be available to the full public sometime in July for whatever streaming boxes Comcast decides to support.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> The app will be available to the full public sometime in July for whatever streaming boxes Comcast decides to support.


I'd think it a legitimate question for a CableCard user with no X1 etc to ask about the Flex device. Yes the Beta does VOD etc, I'd think that now that the X1 boxes (TV Subscribers) have been activated the Flex request would be valid. Worst you get is told NO!!!

It might be a very good experience!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

WVZR1 said:


> I'd think it a legitimate question for a CableCard user with no X1 etc to ask about the Flex device. Yes the Beta does VOD etc, I'd think that now that the X1 boxes (TV Subscribers) have been activated the Flex request would be valid. Worst you get is told NO!!!
> 
> It might be a very good experience!


I guess if you want another box to use you could. I have an Apple TV so don't want something else.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I guess if you want another box to use you could. I have an Apple TV so don't want something else.


But the Flex would make the 'Peacock' available that you likely don't have and won't have available until likely July. Correct? So for someone that 'might' be interested I'd think a reasonable ask! I'm actually looking for a ATV 4G A1625.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

WVZR1 said:


> But the Flex would make the 'Peacock' available that you likely don't have and won't have available until likely July. Correct? So for someone that 'might' be interested I'd think a reasonable ask! I'm actually looking for a ATV 4G A1625.


Oh yeah it does, I'm not knocking the idea, I just don't have the desire to see what's on it enough to get another box in the meantime. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Oh yeah it does, I'm not knocking the idea, I just don't have the desire to see what's on it enough to get another box in the meantime. Whatever floats your boat!


I actually reached out just to inquire and this seems to be the deal!!All of the devices Xfinity(Flex etc) offers require an Xfinity GATEWAY so we're all out of luck. The Xi5 and the Xi6 require an Xfinity GATEWAY also.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

WVZR1 said:


> I actually reached out just to inquire and this seems to be the deal!!All of the devices Xfinity(Flex etc) offers require an Xfinity GATEWAY so we're all out of luck. The Xi5 and the Xi6 require an Xfinity GATEWAY also.


Is the gateway their own router? I have some kind of gigabit router from them but don't know what its called.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

WVZR1 said:


> I actually reached out just to inquire and this seems to be the deal!!All of the devices Xfinity(Flex etc) offers require an Xfinity GATEWAY so we're all out of luck. The Xi5 and the Xi6 require an Xfinity GATEWAY also.


The Flex service itself does not require a Comcast-supplied gateway, if that is what you meant to say.

_*Do I need an Xfinity xFi Gateway to get Flex or can I use my own modem?*_
_We recommend using an xFi Gateway to use features like our Xfinity xFi digital dashboard right on your TV, but you can choose to use your own modem instead._

As far as Peacock accessibility is concerned, currently it is only available to subscribers who have Flex and/or X1 devices, but that will presumably change come July when it is scheduled to launch for the general public, including non-subscribers to Comcast CTV/HSI services, who can simply take out a monthly subscription to the OTT Peacock app. But I can find no indication that a Comcast gateway is one of the requirements.

_*Who is eligible to get Peacock Premium with their Xfinity Subscription?*_
_Peacock Premium is included at no additional cost for all Xfinity Flex customers and Xfinity X1 customers who have a subscription to Xfinity Internet or Digital Starter TV, or equivalent, or above. Peacock Premium has a $4.99/month value._


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Is the gateway their own router? I have some kind of gigabit router from them but don't know what its called.


The gateway is a combined cable modem and wireless router. See here for an equipment listing.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> The Flex service itself does not require a Comcast-supplied gateway, if that is what you meant to say.
> 
> _*Do I need an Xfinity xFi Gateway to get Flex or can I use my own modem?*_
> _We recommend using an xFi Gateway to use features like our Xfinity xFi digital dashboard right on your TV, but you can choose to use your own modem instead._
> ...


They insisted an Xfinity GATEWAY - I didn't mean to and don't believe I implied Xfinity xFI newer product. There seems to be a couple additional generations. I believe the XB3 is still in many or most users homes that don't have security or advanced subscriptions. Just GATEWAY. I use a SBV3202 and my own router and he told me NO! I had seen most of what you presented before reaching out. I ain't sayin' wrong BUT I asked and I asked repetitively for confirmation.

After seeing your post and reviewing my reads if you look to older Xfinity comments going back to 4th Qtr 2019, they seem to imply 'required'!

Does xfinity flex require leased xfi modem? - Xfinity Help and Support Forums - 3262538

-------------------------

I would appreciate your thoughts regarding this move. I'm going to use a quality Sewell EchoSplit 1 x 2 HDMI to do a less than 20' run through walls to my second AVR. The XR15 remote works all over my house so I will have accomplished Peacock in both rooms I'd think. BTW I did add a Darbee 5000S and I've also a 5100CIE


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

WVZR1 said:


> They insisted an Xfinity GATEWAY - I didn't mean to and don't believe I implied Xfinity xFI. Just GATEWAY. I use a SBV3202 and my own router and he told me NO! I had seen most of what you presented before reaching out. I ain't sayin' wrong BUT I asked and I asked repetitively for confirmation.


Don't focus on xFI--that's just the proprietary user interface that works with a Comcast gateway.

This should be easy enough for you to test out yourself since you say you have an X1 DVR. Just turn on your TV and DVR and say "Peacock" into the X1 voice remote. It should take you directly into the Peacock app.

Let us know whether this works for you.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> Don't focus on xFI--that's just the proprietary user interface that works with a Comcast gateway.
> 
> This should be easy enough for you to test out yourself since you say you have an X1 DVR. Just turn on your TV and DVR and say "Peacock" into the X1 voice remote. It should take you directly into the Peacock app.
> 
> Let us know whether this works for you.


I have Peacock and have had since yesterday that I know of. I can't say 'Peacock' but that's a different issue! I used it yesterday to do some older watches as a test. I did Columbo S1 -E1 (1971) and earlier movie from 1968 and PQ was outstanding!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

That's great!

Then I must have misunderstood your previous posts. I thought you were maintaining that a user needed the Comcast gateway in order to stream Peacock during the current soft launch. But if you are using an Arris cable modem, as I believe you have stated, then that is clearly not the case.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> That's great!
> 
> Then I must have misunderstood your previous posts. I thought you were maintaining that a user needed the Comcast gateway in order to stream Peacock during the current soft launch. But if you are using an Arris cable modem, as I believe you have stated, then that is clearly not the case.


I mentioned having it yesterday - I mentioned Columbo etc in post #7. A couple times yesterday I did very old stuff as tests and PQ was outstanding. The ads weren't annoying and if you pause an event you get the Xfinity commercial locations displayed like they used to do I think in Comcast Labs. You can't FF through or anything. I just have Ethernet to my XG1V4. That was the primary question to Xfinity by me I wanted a box similar to Xi5 or Xi6 but with Ethernet. There ain't none.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

WVZR1 said:


> I mentioned having it yesterday - I mentioned Columbo etc in post #7. A couple times yesterday I did very old stuff as tests and PQ was outstanding. The ads weren't annoying and if you pause an event you get the Xfinity commercial locations displayed like they used to do I think in Comcast Labs. You can't FF through or anything. I just have Ethernet to my XG1V4. That was the primary question to Xfinity by me I wanted a box similar to Xi5 or Xi6 but with Ethernet. There ain't none.


I think what had me puzzled was this statement that you posted:



WVZR1 said:


> All of the devices Xfinity(Flex etc) offers require an Xfinity GATEWAY so we're all out of luck. The Xi5 and the Xi6 require an Xfinity GATEWAY also.


That is not correct information. As I have pointed out, you can have Flex service and/or an Xi3/5/6 STB using your own retail cable modem to receive CTV linear QAM channels and streaming (including XoD and Peacock). A Comcast gateway is not required.

As far as an ethernet connection is concerned, the Xi3 is wireless only (it has no ethernet port) but both the Xi5 and Xi6 can be connected via ethernet, with the Xi6 adding 4K video capability.

I am not using any of this Comcast equipment myself, but those are the features posted at the Xfinity web site and it corresponds with my previous research into these issues.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> As far as an ethernet connection is concerned, the Xi3 is wireless only (it has no ethernet port) but both the Xi5 and Xi6 can be connected via ethernet, with the Xi6 adding 4K video capability.


It's done - I assumed the i5 & i6 had Ethernet but they kept insisting NO so I quit. I assumed that since I had the X1 DVR XG1V4 that either the i5 or i6 was possible but I might be presented with an 'additional fee' for another box. You seem to agree with my original thought.

It's done I've moved on with what will likely be a less expensive alternative.

i certainly didn't intend to 'confuse'!!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

WVZR1 said:


> It's done - I assumed the i5 & i6 had Ethernet but they kept insisting NO so I quit. I assumed that since I had the X1 DVR XG1V4 that either the i5 or i6 was possible but I might be presented with an 'additional fee' for another box. You seem to agree with my original thought.
> 
> It's done I've moved on with what will likely be a less expensive alternative.


You are well served with the XG1v4 as far as I can judge your needs. The Xi6 would give you a similar experience but without the HDD for storage. The Xi5 is pretty much identical to the Xi6 but without any 4K video capability, which applies to the streaming apps almost exclusively at this point.

Adding another Comcast device to your account should entail an additional $5.00 p.m. fee; you would have to judge whether the $60 p.a. is worth it to you. OTOH, if you were to swap out the XG1v4 for an Xi6 (relying instead on the 20 hours of cloud storage that should come standard with the STB), you could possibly save $10.00 p.m. if DVR service is not already included in your service package.



WVZR1 said:


> I certainly didn't intend to 'confuse'!!


No problem. I just wanted to make sure that my understanding of both your findings and the facts as I understand them were accurate.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

WVZR1 said:


> I actually reached out just to inquire and this seems to be the deal!!All of the devices Xfinity(Flex etc) offers require an Xfinity GATEWAY so we're all out of luck. The Xi5 and the Xi6 require an Xfinity GATEWAY also.


I have an Xfinity gateway and 3 cablecards. WHERE'S MY PEACOCK???


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have an Xfinity gateway and 3 cablecards. WHERE'S MY PEACOCK???


Call them OR MAYBE visit them when the 'stores open'!!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have an Xfinity gateway and 3 cablecards. WHERE'S MY PEACOCK???


As previously discussed, you do not need the Xfinity gateway. But you DO need an X1 device to access the Peacock app during this initial "soft launch" period.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Will Xfinity stream be of any use? Can I just scream PEACOCK!!! at my tv and see what happens?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Peacock - NBCU Streaming Service


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> Will Xfinity stream be of any use? Can I just scream PEACOCK!!! at my tv and see what happens?


Up hear we 'HOLLER' - screaming usually accomplishes 'nothing'.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattyro7878 said:


> Will Xfinity stream be of any use? Can I just scream PEACOCK!!! at my tv and see what happens?




(And, no, AFAICT the OTT Peacock app should be separate from the Xfinity Stream app. But perhaps there will be a way to launch Peacock, if you are authorized access to it, from within XS.)


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just tried Stream. No joy. I think I can live without the reruns of Columbo.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Actually, I just had my sister do a short demo of Peacock for me via Facetime from their home in California over their XG1v4 DVR and it appeared to have a fairly decent selection of program material with a nice, versatile user interface. 

There does not appear to be any 4K or HDR content for now, but as a free (or, perhaps, even a $5 monthly) app it might be a reasonably attractive feature at the Premium (ad-free) level. 

Note that Comcast X1 and Flex subscribers are entitled to the free Premium Peacock app during this "soft launch" period. If I had it, I would definitely spend some time checking it out against my desired content.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Peacock is now available in the Roku channel store (AFAIK, the app isn't yet visible to a search, but the link will work)


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Amnesia said:


> Peacock is now available in the Roku channel store (AFAIK, the app isn't yet visible to a search, but the link will work)


Wow, that happened fast! Roku was obviously poised and ready to provide the app awaiting resolution of their Mexican stand-off with Comcast.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just checked. Then I moved it next to the Disney+ channel so they can be friends. 

BTW, my 2020 Android/Sony TV came with it already installed.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Set it up on Roku. What the issue with Samsung TV support? Cox box is slow as molasses moving uphill.


----------

